# First Gen 2010 2L Diesel Cruze stumbles/hesitates at low rpm when pressing the accelerator.



## Dennis_88 (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi All 
Can someone please help with my 2010 Chevy cruze, 2L Diesel, 150HP, First generation.

My car would randomly stumble/hesitate when pressing the accelerator after costing, as soon as i touch the accelerator pedal it will have something like a misfire an almost stall.

The check engine light blinks once then quickly goes off, sometimes the glow plug will blink and then go off. Went to the dealer and there are no codes registered in the control module. 

If any of you had this issue please share with me. Thank you.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

First step is to pull the codes from the computer. Have you checked the induction system for leaks or loose hose clamps?


----------



## Dennis_88 (Mar 7, 2021)

pandrad61 said:


> First step is to pull the codes from the computer. Have you checked the induction system for leaks or loose hose clamps?


Thanks for the suggestion, will check the induction pipes. 
As for the codes, the check engine light just blinks for a second doesn't stay on enough time for me to read the code.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Dennis_88 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, will check the induction pipes.
> As for the codes, the check engine light just blinks for a second doesn't stay on enough time for me to read the code.


If there is any code it should be in the stored codes.


----------



## Sygma6 (Oct 27, 2017)

I would look in to the EGR not working correctly or a carboned up throttle body.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Sygma6 said:


> I would look in to the EGR not working correctly or a carboned up throttle body.


I'm thinking EGR if it runs rough or doesn't start.


----------



## Dennis_88 (Mar 7, 2021)

Sygma6 said:


> I would look in to the EGR not working correctly or a carboned up throttle body.


Thanks, this now sounds logical, since the issue happens when going to hit the accelerator if the throttle body does not open immediately would caus this issue


----------



## Jeank851 (Jun 10, 2021)

Dennis_88 said:


> Thanks, this now sounds logical, since the issue happens when going to hit the accelerator if the throttle body does not open immediately would caus this issue


A diesel does not have a throttle body, its just a butterfly emergency shut off.

My car is currently doing this as well and its on a full diet and a custom tune. No one can tell me what's wrong. I do however get 2 options from the guys I've spoken to, either the crank position sensor or the pump in the fuel tank is going out


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Jeank851 said:


> A diesel does not have a throttle body, its just a butterfly emergency shut off.
> 
> My car is currently doing this as well and its on a full diet and a custom tune. No one can tell me what's wrong. I do however get 2 options from the guys I've spoken to, either the crank position sensor or the pump in the fuel tank is going out


It’s used heavily during certain parts of a regen.

In addition the throttle valve can become ‘glitchy’ if the tuner doesn’t know what they are doing. And leaving it unplugged is an all around bad idea.


----------



## Jeank851 (Jun 10, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> It’s used heavily during certain parts of a regen.
> 
> In addition the throttle valve can become ‘glitchy’ if the tuner doesn’t know what they are doing. And leaving it unplugged is an all around bad idea.


I unplugged mine just to see if that was the issue, still the same problem. My car doesn't do regens, its completely written out of the ecu tune, the car doesn't compensate for a DPF or EGR, DPF is completely removed and EGR partially removed, vacuum lines blanked off and blanked of the actual EGR pipe.

I was reading earlier on another thread about how there was a recall on the EURO version of the cruze for this problem we seem to be experiencing. Will phone the dealers tomorrow and ask if it applies to my car, on the recall I did see my VIN falls into the recall so lets hope


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

You may not have had the ECU fix applied - this is the Australian Recall for it: GM Holden Ltd—JG Cruze


----------



## Jeank851 (Jun 10, 2021)

grs1961 said:


> You may not have had the ECU fix applied - this is the Australian Recall for it: GM Holden Ltd—JG Cruze


Thank you for the info, I believe this is what's causing my issue, I've asked a lot of the diesel community here in South Africa about this problem as I'm new to diesels and none could understand what's wrong or even have an idea lol


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> It’s used heavily during certain parts of a regen.


I would imagine it's used in cruise control applications as well?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I would imagine it's used in cruise control applications as well?


Nope. Not at all

There are some hypothetical cases where the throttle valve could help reduce NOx if for whatever reason we are running leaner than we’re suppose to…. Never seen such behavior.

Many a case where it could help EGR? Nope. Never seen.

Maaaaybe a case where it helps engine shut down? Okay yes. It does do that. Well it tries. I don’t think it helps any.

It stops runaways? Lol no. Maybe it can with the above behavior but since then I discovered Bosch did not code this in. And if they did it did not work. So runaways can still happen.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So just the turbo vanes help out with cruise control, not the throttle valve. Interesting.


----------



## Jeank851 (Jun 10, 2021)

MP81 said:


> So just the turbo vanes help out with cruise control, not the throttle valve. Interesting.


Its not a throttle valve, it just helps kill the engine, or its supposed to


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Jeank851 said:


> Its not a throttle valve, it just helps kill the engine, or its supposed to


It's called the throttle valve. Not necessarily what it does, but that is what it's called.


----------



## Dennis_88 (Mar 7, 2021)

FIXED My issue.
Guys I'm happy to inform that a carb cleaning job on my intake manifold did the trick. 
There was a ton of build up right after the throttle body where the egr pipe meets the intake and the MAP sensor was so covered in carbon that you could not se the little temp/pressure sensor.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

For future browsers there is an entire section for helping “Sputtering on Star or Low Speed” here. Technically for NA market but it doesn’t really matter.









Emissions Supplemental Repair Guide


Surreal Development’s General Motors Emissions Diagnostic Guide This document is intended to be supplementary guidance based on Surreal Development’s own knowledge of GM diesel engines. This document is made to be a reference in tandem with OEM service manuals and is not made to be a replacemen...




docs.google.com





Specifically this bit



Exhaust Gas Recirculation Valve (EGR Valve) is sticking
Remove intake manifold, and EGR pipe from vehicle.
If coolant discovered proceed to solution #5 (egr cooler stuff)
Burn excess soot from intake and pipe.
Reinstall intake components and verify operation.
If the issue persists, replace EGR Valve.
Verify vehicle operation


----------

